# TROUT-GREEN WATER AT SUNRISE at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
August 16, 2018*

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - Aug 9th*
*Capt. Cody Spencer* - Today was Day #2 with this group of three friends that made up the Rusty K. party. Yesterday presented us with rain and a slow bite, so we were hoping for a much better day today, and thatâ€™s exactly what we received. The guys had steady action all day long while catching speckled trout, jack crevalle, and even shark. It turned out being a very interesting trip with these guys from the Smithville area! Hope weâ€™re able to do it again soon!






​
*MONDAY - Aug 13th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Thanks to Mike C. who has trusted BFL multiple times each year over the past decade by bringing his 20+ customers each time for a more personal and relaxing way to talk business, and to catch fish at the same time. Old school ways of doing business are sometimes the best way! Take Brian here, for example, shown holding a 27.75â€ redfish that he landed today. Add to this todayâ€™s near limit of hard to find speckled trout and you know why these guys return time and time again. We are approaching one of the most productive times of the month, and the year, so get on the books and make the short drive from almost anywhere in Texas. I have plenty of dates open for you and your guests, so call Angie or Randy at 1-888-677-4868 to get your fishing trip of a lifetime booked now!






​
*Capt. Cody Spencer* - This morning was a wade fishing with croaker trip that started out really well, but we got chased out of our first spot by a couple of very curious gators. We changed locations and, consequently, stumbled upon a few trout in the mid 20-inch range. The guys started seeing overall steady action, which ended the day on a positive note!






​
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - We had a great day today with dads and sons fishing together for one last outing before school starts. The kids had a big time today catching lots of trout, redfish, and black drum. Everyone got in on the action, and everyone enjoyed the time together while out on the water.






​
*TROUT-GREEN WATER AT SUNRISE​*If youâ€™re the typical avid coastal angler, you keep abreast of the latest developments and success stories via daily or weekly fishing reports. In doing so, you have probably noticed that some of the reports have stated how slow the fishing may have become on certain days throughout the past few weeks. Regardless, and in addition to the somewhat lower tides these past few weeks, our BFL guests have been fortunate in their recognition of consistent catches on an almost daily basis, some of which have been just downright impressive in spite of the lower tides and higher temperatures. Below are a few ideas you might consider in order to help you catch more fish during slow periods.

One thing you should always try to remember is to key on swimming pods of bait, and to make other such logical observations. For example, look to see if you see any jellyfish in the area. Water temperatures in locations holding jellyfish tend to be extremely warm - even hot. Recent productive water temperatures have been 82-84 degrees during the first two hours of daylight each morning. The first fish is generally being landed at sunrise in nearly chest deep water over sand and grass. A second important element is to locate trout-green water. And a third factor to remember is the importance of not moving after catching your first solid fish - simply donâ€™t do it! You might find that you cast 30-40 times without a hit, and then all of a sudden everyoneâ€™s line will get attacked. Grind it out!

In the upcoming month of September, the redfish will start schooling in large pods along our area shorelines. Look for explosive splashes, and the familiar fleeing of baitfish accompanied by large fanning tails. Additionally, keep an eye peeled for the presence of fleeing shrimp - this is a great way to sight cast to September â€œBIGsâ€. A longtime favorite top water lure in September is a pink Skitter Walker rigged with single hooks instead of the factory-installed treble hooks. These single hooks allow you to unhook your catch faster, and they also tend to work somewhat like a weed-less hook. Cast ahead of the moving reds, walking-the-dog as you advance your surface walker upon the pod. Hang on as you make your approach in this manner, as the fight will be on. Plastic tails rigged with 1/8-ounce heads also work well for these fish, especially over hard, sandy shorelines that are commonly mixed with small beds of grass and undulations. Go get â€˜em!

*NOW BOOKING 2018-19 DUCK HUNTS​*



For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.






​
If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING w/LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Extremely friendly group! I had an awesome time! Capt. Perry Rankin was awesome! Your entire team did an excellent job, and I look forward to visiting again soon! - *Albert A. 8/13/18*

Great time, great place, and I plan on coming back. I had a great time! The quail legs were a hit, and the steak was a very good piece of meat! Thank you! - *Darrell B. 8/13/18*

Great facility and team - enjoyed every aspect of the visit! Capt. David McClelland was awesome! The food was outstanding! - *Damien K. 8/13/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 92F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High 92F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly sunny. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Mainly sunny. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly sunny. High 92F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to occasionally moderate onshore flow will persist through the week. The weak to moderate onshore flow will continue Friday and Saturday. A more moderate onshore flow is possible by Sunday, as a surface low deepens over the Northern Plains. A return to a weak to moderate southerly flow is expected on Monday. Some streamer showers may occur during the morning hours Friday through Sunday, with dry conditions during the day on Monday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees
Seadrift 89.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 86.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com*

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls






​


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

Aug 16, 2018 by Jim P. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The staff was friendly and very helpful. The entire dinner meal was excellent, and that was the best pork chop I have ever had! Capt. Kevin Matula was a very knowledgeable guide who put us on the fish - I really enjoyed the entire experience. This was the nicest fishing lodge I have ever seen! - Jim P. 8/16/18

Aug 16, 2018 by Tanner A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The trip was really good - loved the lodge and the staff! - Tanner A. 8/16/18

Aug 16, 2018 by Matt M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everybody was so friendly, especially Patsy at dinner and Nikki at breakfast. Our guide, Capt. Kevin Matula, was great! All the meals were outstanding, and the house we stayed in was awesome! From the time we arrived, until the time we departed, everything was top-notch. I can't wait to come back! - Matt M. 8/16/18

Aug 16, 2018 by Don R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Never disappointed! - Don R. 8/16/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*You Need to Be Here*

Some things cannot be communicated with a spoken or written word. Some things need to be experienced. While we can try and tell you what a trip to Bay Flats Lodge is like the truth is our description will always come up short of the reality. We can talk about great food and accommodations as well as superior hunting and fishing but you wonâ€™t really know what youâ€™re missing till you come experience it for yourself. So, come spend some time with us at Bay Flats Lodge. Youâ€™ll know what weâ€™re talking about.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Few more*

Thank You!

Chris and Deb Martin - Owners


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Thank You!*

Aug 17, 2018 by Orlando A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The cooks and the kitchen personnel are extremely friendly and always there to help with a smile! Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt is a super great guy! I really enjoyed fishing with him both days, as did my customers! - Orlando A. 8/17/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Adding to BFL Breakfast Team*

Thank you!


----------

